# Newbie takes the plunge



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello

I have one hive three years now, lost my first attempt due to the colony I bought was unknown to be too heavily contaminated with varroa and inexperience, but still trudging along.
I am now taking the plunge and going into the insemination paradigm, if anyone has any tips of making your own gear and how it went for you, I would be much obliged for some experience and tips, I am an experienced engineer so can make many different things and will share my ideas as they developed.

Cheers

Dan.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dan! Look for Harbo and Latshaw queen info


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for the heads up, I have just been looking at those sets ups earlier today, still a little steep for me at this end, I'm on with knocking a prototype together, say a week or so and I will post some pictures of the rig.

Cheers Dan.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source, good luck insemination work. Sounds interesting to try.


----------



## Little boy blue (Dec 13, 2016)

The plunge is coming along nicely on another thread here,

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ipment&highlight=Equipment+insemination+queen


----------

